# Offshore Kazakhstan



## gdynia

Already 30 bn USD pumped into this present project to build offshore Islands to continue Drilling for oil and gas on a year round basis. Present seasonal conditions - sea freezes over 5 months of the year means oil companies loosing revenue as Rigs,vessels etc being winter stored. All indications show that once first oil is achieved Kazakhstan will rank with the likes of Saudi or be even bigger for production. Each island constructed in 5 metres of water or less is buillt on bedrock from quarries upto 100 mile inland then road transported to quays for offshore loading. Typical island can take upto 2 million ton of stone. Present islands have been in the construction phase since 2001 and should be producing by 2010. Islands are being designed to have 36 wells where drilling units are skidded over to drill each independant well. Special Purpose Icebreakers with operational draughts of 3 metres have been built to keep the supply routes open during the winter.


----------



## billyboy

*Oil*



gdynia said:


> Already 30 bn USD pumped into this present project to build offshore Islands to continue Drilling for oil and gas on a year round basis. Present seasonal conditions - sea freezes over 5 months of the year means oil companies loosing revenue as Rigs,vessels etc being winter stored. All indications show that once first oil is achieved Kazakhstan will rank with the likes of Saudi or be even bigger for production. Each island constructed in 5 metres of water or less is buillt on bedrock from quarries upto 100 mile inland then road transported to quays for offshore loading. Typical island can take upto 2 million ton of stone. Present islands have been in the construction phase since 2001 and should be producing by 2010. Islands are being designed to have 36 wells where drilling units are skidded over to drill each independant well. Special Purpose Icebreakers with operational draughts of 3 metres have been built to keep the supply routes open during the winter.


Plenty of oil floating about round this neck of the woods Nev. ruining the beaches corals and rich fishing grounds. just bring a bucket mate...LOL (Thumb)


----------



## gdynia

Billy
I thought I would end up in your patch as weve a contract going on over there but got this project instead-never know things change by the day here. Will be in Singapore in October for a week.


----------



## Ian

gdynia said:


> Billy
> I thought I would end up in your patch as weve a contract going on over there but got this project instead-never know things change by the day here. Will be in Singapore in October for a week.


HHey gdynia.
Wish you would stop postin these threads your making all us house bound seamen envious and depressed LOL but then your workin and were not, keeo it up mate. Bobby(Glasgow)


----------



## gdynia

Bobby
If you saw some of these places you would be glad your not at sea.


----------



## gdynia

*Crawler Crane*

Further edition to Project to speed things up. Loading a 800 ton lifting capacity crawler crane onto barge to be shipped offshore


----------



## Ian

*unbelievable*



gdynia said:


> Further edition to Project to speed things up. Loading a 800 ton lifting capacity crawler crane onto barge to be shipped offshore


Hi Gdynia can that crane realy lift 800tons how thick are the cables mate i assume its hydraulic?would you have better pic of it thats unbelieveble i didnt think you could lift anything as heavy as that.how long does it take to assemble?i wouldnt like to be standin to near that when its lifting. thats awsome or have i read the thread wrong mate? even the ones i built with my meccano set wouldnt lift that.Regards Bobby.


----------



## gdynia

Bobby
Its already rigged when it propels it self onto the barge. Present jib is near 100 metres in length, it is kept up for stability and balance, then once onboard lowered to its stowage position before seafastening. Its basically a mobile land crane on tracks.Its Safe Working load is 800 tons with present rig and cables are 76mm diameter.


----------



## Ian

Thanks Gdynia for the info(ill away and work out what 76mm is in inches)
Regards Bobby.


----------



## DELBOYEAST

Bobby, Tis 3" M8, The Safe Working On Standard Wire Of That Dia Is 74 Ton So Depends On The Number Of Parts Of Line The Block Has. Also It Will More Than Likely Be A Higher Tensile Strength Than The Figure I Quoted, The Figure Is For 1770 N/mm2 So For Higher Strength It Will Give It Higher Swl
We Normally Use 1960n/mm2 Wire When We Manufacture Slings Up To 3" Dia
All Swl Is Using A Safety Factor Of 5:1


----------

